# Looking at buying an A4, A6 Wagon



## jaymagee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey hoping more experienced peeps can point me to some advice. I need a wagon as I'm forever carrying stuff like small pieces of furniture and don't want a truck. Looking at 2000-2004 A4 or A6 wagon but not sure what engine to go for all I know is I want Quattro for the winters (live in Northen Ontario and it gets down to -25). Budget is $12k max and I want a manual trans.

Was looking at a 1.8T as am looking for mild upgrades in the future but is the 3.0L normally aspirated worth looking at?

Any advice appreciated!

Jay


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

1.8T is pretty gutless (stock), just keep in mind.


----------

